# My recent Query



## Caged Maiden (May 14, 2012)

I just sent a query out after signing Phil's Blood pact: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/writing-questions/3365-mythic-scribes-blood-pact.html and I got a response today.  They want the first 30 pages!

Okay so this is about the point where I freak out and get too excited and lose my mind.  I don't know what I'm supposed to do.  My mind is just crumpling under the weight of self-doubt.  

My heart's racing just thinking about how not to blow my opportunity to have someone read my novel.  However, I do have more confidence with my Query letter now...

I need advice.  I feel like I'm just going to mess this up, and even though the chance of them asking for a full manuscript is slim, I really want to put my best foot forward.  Please and Thank you.


----------



## Steerpike (May 14, 2012)

Sounds like you wrote a great query letter. That's awesome - congratulations. You should post it 

I'd sit down with the first thirty pages and may take the next day or two to polish it up as best you can, then get it out to them. I wouldn't wait very long to do it. 

If you want any other eyes on the thirty pages before it goes, you can email it to me. If not, then go for it and good luck!


----------



## Devor (May 14, 2012)

You don't have anything to worry about - even if they don't like it, it means you're off to a better start than you were before.  Consider this an opportunity to get over the jitters and a strong motivation for getting those first thirty pages into mint condition.


----------



## Ghost (May 14, 2012)

That's awesome, anihow! I recently submitted poetry, which isn't my favorite medium by a long shot. Every time I think about it I get nervous and my stomach hurts. So I can't imagine what a request for something I have high hopes for would do to me. I'm sure it involves a hospital.

I agree with Steerpike about not waiting long to send it out. The longer you wait, the more frazzled you'll get. I'd say send it out and work on another project for distraction.

Good luck! :bounce:


----------



## Steerpike (May 14, 2012)

Ouroboros said:


> I agree with Steerpike about not waiting long to send it out. The longer you wait, the more frazzled you'll get. I'd say send it out and work on another project for distraction.



Not only that, when you query most publishers assume you have something in hand and ready to submit. When it becomes to clear to them that you didn't actually have something complete and ready to send to them, it may not go over so well.


----------



## gavintonks (May 14, 2012)

dance on the ceiling now is time to ace the final barrier,
check spelling and grammar and follow submission guidelines, pray to gods you know and dont know and good luck - thats a serious wow


----------



## Penpilot (May 14, 2012)

Think about it this way. You now know you can write a query letter that can get you a partial manuscript request. IMHO a pretty nice step forward. That's in your pocket no matter what. Now edit your arse off. Regardless of what ever happens after that, at least you took a shot, which puts you way ahead of the game.


----------



## Ghost (May 14, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Not only that, when you query most publishers assume you have something in hand and ready to submit.



Yeah, I was thinking that as well.


----------



## Caged Maiden (May 14, 2012)

Oh it's done, just doubting whether it's good enough.  I'm afraid of blowing it.  I might be one of those "never done" people who edit and edit... and then edit some more.


----------



## Steerpike (May 14, 2012)

I have confidence in your story. Continue with your editing until you are reasonably satisfied and get it out to them


----------



## Caged Maiden (May 15, 2012)

I just cut 1000 words, oh boy I'm gonna need some candy or booze or something by the end of this!


----------



## Ankari (May 15, 2012)

anihow said:


> I just cut 1000 words, oh boy I'm gonna need some candy or booze or something by the end of this!



Good luck Ani.  Wish you the best!


----------



## Chilari (May 15, 2012)

Wow, that's big news. Good luck!


----------



## gavintonks (May 16, 2012)

booze is good, makes the pain go away hahahah we all rooting for you


----------



## Rikilamaro (May 17, 2012)

That's fantastic news, Ani! *HUG*

Congrats!!!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 6, 2012)

Okay so they got back to me, but I'm afraid to open the email.  

It's a "no" I can feel it.

If I don't open it, my dream is still alive.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 6, 2012)

But what if it's a yes? If you don't open it you'll never know.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm scared.  I don't want to know.  

Okay I do, but I'm really scared.

I need someone to hold my hand and look.

No I can do it.  

Maybe I'll wait 'til morning.


----------



## Ankari (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't worry Ani.  All the "no's" you receive will only serve to make your first "yes" that much sweeter.  Open it!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 6, 2012)

It was a "no"

Thanks for all your support scribes.  I'm kinda relieved.  Now I can send it out again (after another look into my editing process).


----------



## Ankari (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry Ani.  You'll get a YES, I'm sure.  Did they tell you why they said no?


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 6, 2012)

nope it looked like a generic email


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 6, 2012)

Ahhh poop... Oh well, keep swinging for the fences. Sooner or later a home run will come.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 6, 2012)

anihow said:


> It was a "no"



!!

Good thing that agency isn't the only one out there. Good luck with the next one, anihow!


----------



## gavintonks (Jun 6, 2012)

listen you got a foot in the door its more than most, you need to tighten up the manuscript and resubmit


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jun 8, 2012)

Idiots! Their loss sweetie. We all know you are good! 
Just keep going and someone will have the good sense to sign you!  
We have faith in you. 
Hugs, 
~BL~


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, J.K. Rowling's first manuscript got rejected loads of times before someone finally gave a chance to Harry Potter...


----------



## Kit (Jun 8, 2012)

Just by getting that far, you've gotten further than 98% of the rest of us here.

And it's true, almost all wildly successful published authors have tons of rejection stories. Don't let it slow you down.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  You all make me smile.


----------

